# 30% off head units, are they good?



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm now in a dilemma and need your help! I wanna give to me my dad a birthday present, he doesn't need some luxury head units to fit his old Ford. And I'm also a practical person. I have checked this discount Eonon units maybe a good choice?!! Since I've never met so cheap a unit before:



But I just doubt is it reliable for these products which declared great quality? have you ever got such mass discount or refurbished products before? is it good and safe? Or buy a brand new one is better? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I would look else were, as they say if its too good to be true then. Actually New Egg has head units and if you look around Flee Bay, again read the fine print.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I have some kenwoods that go for 109.... or I have a monster one that goes for 299!


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

I really have no idea, but I've heard from one of my Facebook friend that he's using Eonon, and not bad, so I've become a fan for Eonon page, yes we should think before we leap.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think that it is either hit or miss when it comes to cheap stuff. I know there are some Sony radios out there that are having problem right out of the box.


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

lcurle said:


> I think that it is either hit or miss when it comes to cheap stuff. I know there are some Sony radios out there that are having problem right out of the box.


Yes that's true, sometimes it all depends on your luck, it doesn't mean Sony products are 100% good, thus, XXXX is not 100% bad I think. Since they're on different level. :grin: Haha, to tell you the truth lcurle, I'm a risky person, do you think I should take this chance to have a try? I wanna see if there is any improvement for such cheap Chinese brand...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well - don't they offer a return policy? If they do, then it wouldn't really hurt.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> I'm a risky person, do you think I should take this chance to have a try? I wanna see if there is any improvement for such cheap Chinese brand...


 Lee said he has a deal on a kenwood if your interested? Less risk I'm sure.........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Alot of times you can go into a local store and talk with the saleman, usually you can get 20-30% off the top of the price, depends on what their markup is on the product.
Let me know what features you are looking for and if it is a Single DIN or Double DIN.


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

lcurle said:


> Alot of times you can go into a local store and talk with the saleman, usually you can get 20-30% off the top of the price, depends on what their markup is on the product.
> Let me know what features you are looking for and if it is a Single DIN or Double DIN.


What I'm looking for is a double din, better with bluetooth and Ipod integration, so I can have more entertainment, and enough interface for connection.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

This is what I can do for you:

Kenwood DPX503

Features:
MP3/WMA/AAC Dual-Din CD Receiver with Front USB and Aux Input
• Large Multi line display with Full Spectrum Variable Illumination
• Illuminated Front USB and Aux input with slide protection cover
• CD-R/CD-RW, AAC, WMA, MP3 compatibility
• 2 pre-outs (2.5 volts) rear switchable to low pass with filter and level control
(high pass and low pass filters)
• Dual Zone Source & Volume Control
• Supplied with Remote Control
• Maximum Output Power: 50W x 4
• Bluetooth, Sat Radio and HD Radio Ready

I can take 20% off the listing of $370


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

lcurle said:


> This is what I can do for you:
> 
> Kenwood DPX503
> 
> ...


Your Kenwood is a good unit, and great offer, but still beyond my budget, I've already ordered it from Eonon yesterday, it's said will be arrived in 3-5 days, I'm now waiting! I came there to buy the last E1022 they left! Lucky dog!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

cool, let us know how it works, I am curious myself.


----------



## Justin220 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys, got it on August. 29, very excited about it! I'll put my review in another thread!


----------

